# puppies are they fighting or playing



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

my pups seem to be fighting rather than playing, they keep biting each other and baring there teeth and im not sure if there still playing because it seems to go on for ever they now sleep in the same basket even though there is another, i have to seperate them some times because i dont want one of them getting hurt, they also bite each others head and noses can anyone help please.


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

i thought thats what they might have been doing how long does it normally take


----------



## sammy1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes i have the same with my 3 puppies ,all brothers and sisters and they play fight ,but some times its can get a bit rough and you can tell by them growling ect.

All i do is just shout stop and they all just suddenly stop and look at me and then will go back to just playing and like dh.dti said they are just sorting out thier pack order.


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks for the info guys will shout stop when they get a bit rough


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes they are sorting the pecking order out.
My litter that are only 5 1/2 weeks old have just started doing this this week but it never gets serious.
As for how long it will go on is depending on if one backs down and accepts the under dog position.


----------



## mybaby (May 29, 2008)

You do not say how old your pups are,nevertheless,canines have a hierarchy that is handed down through generations,and pups are forever "practising"this right.No real harm is done,although it will be a noisy affair.When it comes to centre stage,each one will know its own limitations.


----------

